# Deer killed with atlatl



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought this was pretty wild.

https://www.facebook.com/MDCOnline/photos/a.159050652961.118594.5883397961/10153776895662962/?type=3&theater


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a nice buck


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! I'm impressed. Much respect. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Atlatls have been bringing home supper for perhaps 10s of thousands of years, why not now? That's on my bucket list to do, make one and get fairly good with it. Great photo!


----------

